# Pressemeldung: "25 Kilo Huchen gefangen"



## Anglerboard-Team (19. Februar 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
der bekannte Huchenzopfbinder Franz Nestelberger, Schächtestr. 25, 
A-9504  Villach (Tel: 0043/4242/58899) hatte am 17. 1. 2006 wieder 
einmal gewichtiges Petri-Glück.

Der 68-jährige Huchenprofi fischte mit seinem Eigenbauzopf im Revier 
Gail-Ost in Kärnten, als kurz nach 17.00 Uhr der Anbiss erfolgte.

Der spannende Drill war mit 0,60er Schnur nach 20 Minuten in die 
entscheidenden Landungsphase gekommen. Bei einbrechender Dunkelheit 
gelang es schließlich, den mächtigen Huchen über tief verschneite Buhnen 
und Eisplatten zu landen. Der Fisch wog 25 kg und war 126 cm lang. Der 
Huchen wird von Firma Hofinger in A-4662 Steyrermühl im Ganzen präpariert.






Franz Nestelberger mit seinem 25-kg-Huchen





Das Revier Gail-Ost am 18. 1. 2006 (bei Fürnitz, Kärnten)





Anbiss vor dieser Buhne, Landung ca. 150 m flussabwärts





Foto 4: Landestelle, am 18. 1. bei Tageslicht fotografiert

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ernst Hofinger

Hofinger
Tier-Präparationen
Ehrenfeld 10

A-4662 Steyrermühl

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

